# algo tener su jeito (español de Uruguay)



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

En mi país, hay dos sentidos de "jeito" muy arraigados. Viendo un mapa, es fácil deducir que la influencia del portugués en el castellano de mi país no es menor. Por lo que sabía y por lo que confirman los diccionarios, "jeito" tiene en portugués muchísimos significados y usos. Sospecho, pero quisiera confirmarlo, que el primero de los usos que le damos a "jeito" en Uruguay no se ajusta bien a ningún uso propio del portugués. El segundo pienso que sí, pero, a decir verdad, no estoy para nada seguro.

Aquí va el ejemplo: si alguien en mi país dice que trabajar en el campo tienen su "jeito" puede que quiera decir dos cosas:

1) Que el campo o las actividades que hay que hacer en el campo tienen su intríngulis, sus dificultades, que hay que buscarles la vuelta, hay que darse maña, no es pan comido.
2) Que el campo o las actividades que hay que hacer en el campo tienen todas su encanto. A veces hay que descubrir o saber ver ese encanto, puede no ser algo inmediato.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## patriota

Interessante! Pronunciam o J da palavra como em espanhol ou português?

A frase "trabalhar no campo tem seu jeito" não é completamente estranha para mim, mas me parece que falta algo para fazer sentido... Geralmente dizemos que são as pessoas ou lugares que têm "jeitos" sem complementos, por exemplo, que "cada criança tem seu jeito" (sua maneira de ser) ou que "fomos a um lugar e não gostamos do jeito dele" (seu aspecto). 

Aqui estão algumas frases relacionadas com as explicações que deu:

*Para trabalhar no campo, você tem que levar jeito pra coisa*: tem que ser habilidoso, saber lidar com as coisas que descreveu no item Nº1.
*Trabalhar no campo é duro, mas dá-se um jeito*: uma mistura dos dois itens. Significa que é difícil, mas no final das contas você consegue superar as dificuldades - e indica que há algum encanto nisso.

Deve ser difícil entender tantos jeitos com jeitos diferentes de serem usados. Tem jeito? (= é possível? )


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muy bueno, patriota, con muy buen humor tu comentario. La pronunciamos como en portugués, no con el sonido de la jota española. De alguna manera tus respuestas confirman que el uso no responde propiamente al sentido en portugués, si no median ciertos cambios de no menor importancia. 
Gracias mil.
Saludos


----------



## Orxeira

Boas tardes. Desculpen, mais por unha vez vou escribir en galego, penso que todos van entender sen ningunha dificultade. Amigo Adolfo, para min resulta curioso e sorprendente que vostedes posúan a palabra "jeito", grafada en galego como xeito. Dada a proximidade xeográfica e a historia é si posible que este seu jeito saira do portugues, ainda que eu penso que non; vexa se non o grande número de galegos ou descendentes de galegos existentes no seu país. Proba disto é que as duas acepcións que que refere son propias do galego, alén de outras moitas comúns con o portugues. 

Jeito ou xeito, para mim é uma dessas estranas palavras que mostram o cerne, a essencia de um povo. Acho que é bastante dificil de traduzir para outras linguas, tem muitos significados e matizes. É uma palavra mágica.

Abraço.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Orxeira said:


> Proba disto é que as duas acepcións que que refere son propias do galego, alén de outras moitas comúns con o portugues.


¡Maravilloso! Gracias por tu respuesta. Bien puede ser como tú dices, claro que sí. En realidad, la zona de más influencia del portugués es la fronteriza (los departamentos de Artigas, Rivera, Cerro Largo, Treinta y Tres y Rocha). Fuera de estos departamentos, la influencia se diluye bastante. Y sí, es probable que en la capital el término nos venga de treinta o cuarenta años atrás, cuando estaban vivos todavía una muy buena cantidad de nuestros antepasados gallegos. No lo había pensado.
Cordial saludo


----------



## patriota

É uma hipótese que poderia ser investigada. Como as influências mútuas entre o português e o espanhol em zonas próximas a nossas fronteiras são numerosas, pensamos primeiro nessa opção.


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal há também um uso de "jeito" que não conhecia no Brasil:
fazer jeito = ser conveniente, ser útil, ser adequado
Faz-te jeito esta caixa de cartão?
Faz-te jeito vires hoje?


----------



## patriota

"Fazer jeito [de]" no Brasil pode significar "imitar"/"agir como se..."/"parecer que vai...":





			
				Comentário deixado no Youtube said:
			
		

> Ele tá fazendo jeito﻿ de macho, mas o jeito dele não é esse, ele é bem afeminado


= Ele está se passando por macho, mas não é assim


			
				Rangel Alves da Costa - PALAVRA BONITA said:
			
		

> Mas quando pensei que já ia gritar pra porteira se abrir, apenas abriu a boca, fez jeito de quem ia ordenar e resolveu se calar.


=  Fez gestos ou uma expressão como se fosse ordenar


			
				http://avidacomesclerosemultipla.blogspot.com.br/2009/11/incerteza-corroi.html said:
			
		

> Aqui continua aquele calorão de derreter, hoje até fez jeito de chuva, mas de repente abriu aquele solão!


= Parecia que ia chover

Neste outro exemplo, acho que o sentido é de "fazer birra/gracinhas":


			
				Garotos da Rua - Você Não Pode Negar said:
			
		

> Quando chego perto
> Você cai fora
> Fica fazendo jeito
> Pra me provocar


----------



## PONTEDEUME

en gallego existe también xeito y en Portugal, jeito también es muy utilizado.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Em Portugal há também um uso de "jeito" que não conhecia no Brasil:
> fazer jeito = ser conveniente, ser útil, ser adequado
> Faz-te/*Dá-te *jeito esta caixa de cartão?
> Faz-te/*Dá-te *jeito vires hoje?



Dar jeito, nesse contexto, também é muito comum... (diferente de: _dá aí um jeitinho nisso! - _aqui já temos um uso mais aproximado ao brasileiro)


----------



## alFarrob

Orxeira said:


> Boas tardes. Desculpen, mais por unha vez vou escribir en galego, penso que todos van entender sen ningunha dificultade. Amigo Adolfo, para min resulta curioso e sorprendente que vostedes posúan a palabra "jeito", grafada en galego como xeito. Dada a proximidade xeográfica e a historia é si posible que este seu jeito saira do portugues, ainda que eu penso que non; vexa se non o grande número de galegos ou descendentes de galegos existentes no seu país. Proba disto é que as duas acepcións que que refere son propias do galego, alén de outras moitas comúns con o portugues.
> 
> *Jeito ou xeito, para mim é uma dessas estranas palavras que mostram o cerne, a essencia de um povo*. Acho que é bastante dificil de traduzir para outras linguas, tem muitos significados e matizes. É uma palavra mágica.
> 
> Abraço.



Em português também, e curiosamente até estou convencido que no sul a palavra "jeito" ainda tem mais nuances. Dissecar todos os possíveis usos da palavra dava quase uma enciclopédia 

No Algarve é muito corrente a pergunta "Mas que jeito?" para significar "Mas porquê?".
Até soa no nosso linguajar "Màc jête" e é usada algumas vezes por brincadeira. Eu próprio já usei o nick "McJet" por brincadeira, e muitso outros o fizeram.


----------



## anaczz

Alentugano said:


> Dar jeito, nesse contexto, também é muito comum... (diferente de: _dá aí um jeitinho nisso! - _aqui já temos um uso mais aproximado ao brasileiro)



Sim, mas "dar jeito" não me é tão estranho, pois usamos também "dar (um) jeito", com um sentido um pouquinho diferente.
Dá um jeito de vir até aqui, ainda hoje. (fazer um esforço, como diz o alFarrob)
Nesse passo não vai dar jeito de entregar o trabalho a tempo. (ser possível)
Se der jeito, passo na tua casa hoje. (ser possível)


----------



## alFarrob

anaczz said:


> Sim, mas "dar jeito" não me é tão estranho, pois usamos também "dar (um) jeito", com um sentido um pouquinho diferente.
> Dá um jeito de vir até aqui, ainda hoje.
> Nesse passo não vai dar jeito de entregar o trabalho a tempo.
> Se der jeito, passo na tua casa hoje.




Mas "dar um jeito" e "dar jeito" não são expressões equivalentes. Dar um jeito é fazer um esforço suplementar. Dar jeito é ser conveniente, útil. Em português de Portugal, claro.


----------

